
Stupid Patent of the Month: JP Morgan Patents Interapp Permissions - greghendershott
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/08/stupid-patent-month-jp-morgan-patents-interapp-permissions
======
sova
JP n Sons probably have a strong foothold at the patent office.

